# Craftsman MiterMate Saw...Oops, I goofed again.



## cutmantom

I would try to return it


----------



## PASs

Forgot to mention Popular Mechanics has a pretty good review comparing the MiterMate to a Standard Dewalt.
Wish I'd read it before shopping.


----------



## Dusty56

WOW , that's a pretty scary miter saw. Talk about doing things backwards !


----------



## teejk

It's been several years since I bought any power tool with the Craftsman name on it (I learned the hard way after pitching a 1 1/2hp router into the trash with maybe 15 minutes of run-time and not much later did the same with a circular saw). Sad part is that a long time ago one could trust the label (they sold nice tools!).

Have they improved? Or do I stick to my rule about avoiding them like a plague?

btw, I have seen the newer Dewalt 735 miter saws and see that they don't look to be as sturdy as the older ones. I was looking for a new one to leave in the garage rather than haul it back and forth from the shop. looks like I will continue my migration of new tools to Bosch.


----------



## mechanicalengineer

30 to 40 years ago I bought nothing but Craftsman tools. Back then they were all American manufactured. Now the only thing I will buy from Sears are Craftsman wrenches.


----------



## Dusty56

I agree , screwdrivers and wrenches and not much more .


----------



## superstretch

I actually considered getting that exact saw in November.. Then I happened upon the Sears Black Friday leaked online and picked up the sliding, laser 10" CMS for 175 or so. While not having the same angle-measuring features, the stops on the saw are dead on, the laser hits the left side of the kerf dead on, and the back fence is dead on straight and 90 to the surface. I figure this is probably a fluke, but I love my saw.


----------



## sludge2

Great to know, I thought the angle transfer idea would be worth taking a chance.


----------



## Jack_T

I am wondering why does this saw warrant a rating of 3 stars. It sounds like this saw is terrible when compared to other saws.


----------



## PASs

Jack_T, Appreciate the observation.
I rated it 3 because it can do what they advertise. I just failed to think through how it would work when I actually put a 10 foot piece of quarter round in it.
Since I wrote my post I've read a half dozen reviews on other sites (google "craftsman mitermate review") and found them to be a similar vein, nice concept but beware the difficulty of the increased footprint required.
I'll be packing it up tomorrow I think to talk with Sears about giving it back.
I'm very reluctant to buy something, use it, even a little, then take it back unless it is broken or doesn't do what it advertises. Still debating.


----------



## Jack_T

That's just it Pete, it doesn't. The only purpose for the laser is to line the cut up. If you line the cut up with the laser you cut the wood in the wrong place. I am sure they don't advertise that the saw is inaccurate and will cut in the wrong place. Therefore, it doesn't do what they advertise. In fairness to Craftsman maybe your saw laser is defective, by taking it back you provide them with the opportunity to correct the problem. You also effectively tell them you the consumer will not tolerate false advertising or poorly made tools.


----------



## superstretch

Does the Mitermate have the stops on the end of the table so you can keep cutting and not have to measure?


----------



## PASs

Jack_T you are right, review updated accordingly, and the saw is back at Sears.


----------



## PASs

I added a drawing of the footprint of the MiterMate using 10 foot long stock for inside and outside corners plus a regular miter saw footprint for cutting.
The base is a 10 by 20 foot rectangle the same size as the awning over my back patio.


----------



## wannabe

You'll like the C12FDH. I had it until I sold it last year b/c I got a C10FSH slider. Got it at Lowe's when they had one of the 15% off power tools events. It's smooth, dead on and adjustable. Just change the blade though b/c it's crap just like with every other miter saw you can buy. Powered through 4X4 pressure treated posts like nobody's business. Ugly, but good. Enjoy!


----------



## PASs

Just a final update…more a review of the Hitachi C12FDH.
The only thing I wish it had was hard detents on the dual bevel.
I cut a LOT of 4×6 lumber and it will wack through one laying on it's side like it was nothing.
I did some 45's on 4×6s that were standing on the 4 inch side and the saw can't get through the 6 inch thickness. But I cut through most of the way on one side, then flip the wood and the miter and finish the cut.
I've kept it.


----------



## 9FINGERTIM

superstretch, i too bought the craftsman 10 jn. sliding mitre saw and i also think it is a very good tool,i d ont use my tablesaw half as much as i used to.i found the laser to be very accurate also but i cant ever see it unless i turn off all the ljihts(kind of an unsafe practice) like every other person that has reviewed the product i have found the only sawdust the dustbag collects is the airborn variety that settles on the outside but I must admit you never have to empty the bag


----------

